# Itchy Skin



## sharris123

Hello, hope you all are hanging in there! I am sooo itchy, id like to scratch my skin right off, does anyone have this problem? I dont know what to do about it, I cant seem to get it to stop, and sand paper is sounding pretty good right now! I had heard it could be a symtom after RAI think I got it for sure!!! if you have any suggestions, that would be beautiful! )

Take care all! S


----------



## Deedah

Hi,

I suggest a week in the South Pacific, on one of those fabulous Islands. What better place to scratch ones itch.

Have a very Merry,
Val and Linda


----------



## sharris123

I hear you loud and clear!!! Thanks for the smiles, and Merry Christmas to you as well!  Sandy


----------



## TheYam

I had RAI for Graves in December and I get itchy skin too!

I didn't really think the two were connected, but it makes sense. My hair has been drier than usual, so I guess my skin is the same. I've been using TONS of cream. It seems to help a bit at least. But given the choice, I would definitely go for the island getaway!


----------



## Deedah

Hi Yam,
With regards to the Island in the South Pacific.... perhaps we can get some sort of package deal. It would certainly be relaxing to the nerve endings that make one itch. lol


----------



## sharris123

Group discount???? ;o)


----------



## Luka

I have the same itchy skin...especially on my face, neck, chest and hands. Drives me nutso. I have been dx with Graves a few weeks ago, but have not had RAI treatment. I had all the allergy tests, and they all came back negative. My scalp is really dry too.
Any remedies? I have tried so many things....nothing works.


----------



## sharris123

Hi there, My itchy skin has gone away! I have been on Levothyroxine for almost 7 weeks now, so my symptoms have improved in that area thank good ness. I just used lots of lotion, ) hope you improve soon too. Sandy


----------



## smilerdeb

I found the itchy skin was from Carbimazole and PTU.
Once I stopped them as one made me allergic then the other did....the itching stopped.


----------



## pamperedblonde

I to would attribute the itching from the Meds ATD's taken after. I dont take meds after as I am allergic to all ATD's, so I am not itchy at all. I dont believe it is the RAI never heard of that being a side effect???. 
Aveeno for dry skin helps if you are dry, and some oil in the bath. I also take Omega 3's daily and think that would help with hair and skin.
When I did take ATD's I was severely Itchy all the time!!! Then I got a rash and was allergic.


----------

